# Ninjutsu Classes



## LostKareteka (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello, 
This is my first post at this website and thus I am new at this. I am a student in High School and have been looking into a Ninjutsu school in Connecticut for some time now. I have only been able to locate one (New England Ninjutsu), however I have been unable to get a response from them (not to mention its a loooong drive). I really want to know of any dojos around the Farmington-Hartford area that I could train at. I have taken Shaolin Kempo (forgive spellling) for some time now, but would really like to take Ninjutsu. Im starting to lose hop...have looked everywhere-please help


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2007)

LostKareteka said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post at this website and thus I am new at this. I am a student in High School and have been looking into a Ninjutsu school in Connecticut for some time now. I have only been able to locate one (New England Ninjutsu), however I have been unable to get a response from them (not to mention its a loooong drive). I really want to know of any dojos around the Farmington-Hartford area that I could train at. I have taken Shaolin Kempo (forgive spellling) for some time now, but would really like to take Ninjutsu. Im starting to lose hop...have looked everywhere-please help


 
First off, welcome to Martial Talk!

As for your question.  If you're looking to study at a Ninjutsu school, the one you mention is a great choice.  I know Greg and he's a great person and fantastic instructor.  He does travel quite a bit though, so that is the reason for the delayed reply.  Leave a message if you already haven't and I'm sure he'll be in touch with you.  You could always stop down and watch a class.  I'm sure his instructors would be able to assist you with any questions. 

Mike


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk, and best of luck. Mike knows what he talking about (above post), so I'd suggest following his advice.


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 22, 2007)

how far are you from NEN?? how far would be acceptable to you to travel to train realistically? 
i looked on winjutsu and only found the one listing in CT. and it was as you may guess, NEN.
now dont get discouraged, there may very well be people in your immediate area that are qualified to teach, but do not have a commercial dojo. the problem here is finding a ninja that doesnt advertise, carefull! theyre sneaky!! (sorry couldnt resist)  
i went through this same search a couple states north of you not long ago, and managed to find a licensed instructor just 20 minutes from me (the closest on winjutsu was roughly 45 minutes away).
browse the ninjutsu sections here, ask questions, and best of luck to you.
theres a good chance that someone here might know of a guy that heard of a guy that knows a lady that met a ninja who teaches out of his garage or somthing.


and welcome to MartialTalk


----------



## LostKareteka (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the great advice (I really mean it)...I posted a reply, but i guess it didnt go through. Anyway youve been a great help to me. NEN is reeeally far away, however with some "encouragement" (hehe,jk) i can get a ride on Fridays. Anyways thanks for all the help, dont worry ill probobly be back with another post in a bit lol.


----------



## still learning (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello, Just a suggestion...You may want to stay where you are at.  Try to see if you can improve  more and learn more in your Shorin Kempo!

Stay away from long drives because your High school grades are more important. (wasted time)

When you finish High school and still feel the need to Ninjustsu....than move closer.

Ninjutsu may not be what you believe it to be. (lots of movies).

Kempo is a great art to master...(to MASTER) and will help you move on to Ninjutsu and other arts.

You want something that will improve your martial arts? ....Try JUDO for a while..it is not as easy as it seems .....YET it is one of the most effective arts!   My opinion!  (it will also help you in Ninjutsu)....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 23, 2007)

LostKareteka said:


> Hey thanks for all the great advice (I really mean it)...I posted a reply, but i guess it didnt go through. Anyway youve been a great help to me. NEN is reeeally far away, however with some "encouragement" (hehe,jk) i can get a ride on Fridays. Anyways thanks for all the help, dont worry ill probobly be back with another post in a bit lol.


 
What other arts are you interested in?  There are some good ones in the Farmington/Hartford area.

Mike


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!   I do not personally know anyone in that area, so I cannot recommend anyone.  But keep searching.  Whatever you do, don't let it hurt your grades.  There is time to train after high school.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT!
As you've seen firsthand, you'll get some very good advice from some very knowledgable people.

IMO,Farmington to Wallingford (where NEN is located) isn't all that far. I make that drive frequently and it only takes 30-40 minutes or so. That's not too far to travel for an art you want to train in. I do realize that you may not have the option of driving yourself though, so that certainly would come in to play. And, as others have pointed out, a long drive may not be ideal if class times interefere with other, more scholoastic endeavors!

What is it about Kempo that you feel is missing that Ninjutsu would fill? Maybe there is a closer alternative that can fill the void(s) in the short term. You can always pursue NEN when it makes more sense to do so.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Shidoshi0153 (May 9, 2007)

www.impactninjutsu.com offers ninjutsu classes online.  No need for any drive whatsoever.  However, you will need to find someone else interested to train with.  Also finding a local martial arts instructor will be of great benefit to you as you are a beginner.


----------

